# Is it Advisable to buy a Gaggia at the moment?



## cypress01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to the Coffee Forums and absolutely love coffee. I've decided to buy my first reasonable starter machine and have decided on the Gaggia Classic. However, with Gaggia Uk (or parent company) having problems, is it advisable buying one at the moment and will it have a warranty? I know Philips have bought the company but I'm a little nervous that I may be left high and dry if there is a problem with the machine. Does anyone know the current situation?










Thanks

Peter


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Peter

Philips have taken over servicing as well as sales so no reason that I am aware of not to buy a Gaggia Classic at the moment.

If in doubt give Philips a call, their number is now displayed on the Gaggia website.

As Gaggia Classics are one of the most popular home espresso machines I am sure they will be around for a few more years at least. Parts are readily available once the machine is outside of warranty as well and there are a number of machine technicians who can service these machines for literally pennies (very competitive rates).


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello Glen

can you give me some numbers for these technicians that service machines for literally pennies as i am interested in subbing out some of the dozens of machines that are turning up at our premises, also how do they get hold of spares for pennies as i cant, many thanks


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

By the way, although Phillips are starting to return machines they picked up at the Halifax Gaggia service centre they are still not accepting any new machines in for service and are offering no guarantees they will, there is just a vague answer of 'maybe in a couple of weeks'. Apparently, although i haven't read it myself (must check it online), there was an article on saturday in the daily mail on this very subject. Rumour also has it that the guy who ran Gaggia bought the stock of machines seized by the taxman and is selling them through the Gaggia stores, make of that what you will.


----------



## Sandrog (Sep 13, 2009)

On the question of getting an older machine serviced, can anyone suggest somewhere in the southeast (Surey preferably, and not in London or too far east!). I was lucky - I think - in getting my Classic back from the Gaggia service centre a couple of months ago - unfortunately as I left the UK for Saudi (where Im currently working) just before it arrived I haven't yet been able to test it however, but hopefully it'll be fine. The thing is, whilst it was away being serviced, I got so fed up using a cafetiere that I bought a cheap deluxe off ebay for 50 quid, which just about lasted out, but had got to the point of seemingly needing a good descale and probably a good service, so as soon as I get home (28th this month) I'd like to get it sorted as having a 2nd machine as a backup seems a bit pointless if it isn't working.

Cheers in anticipation of some useful suggestions,

Roger


----------

